

Battle of the Bits, a music and art competition community - ianremsen
http://battleofthebits.org/

======
kang
[http://www.reddit.com/r/newretrowave/](http://www.reddit.com/r/newretrowave/)

~~~
ianremsen
if this is a comment on the site stylings, I think BOTB's CSS/layout is part
of its general aesthetic, one that is very charming to me!

~~~
joe-m
I think he's just linking to a subreddit based on this style of music.

------
ianremsen
BOTB also has an IRC channel, #botb on Espernet (irc.esper.net) if you're at
all curious!

